# how aggresive



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

is a checkered puffer( Sphoeroides testudineus) is it reef safe?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

no puffer is truly reef safe afaik. they may end up being reef safe but you always run the risk of them nipping on other fish or corals etc. I tried a puffer. he was a blue spotted toby. Shy for the first week. then went on a nipping spree. Had to go!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice.


----------

